# Urgent - all Long Islanders!



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi everyone--I don't know if I'm posting in the right forum, but Molly's groomer just called me, and told me some woman came in with her 10 month old male Hav, and basically dropped him off and told the groomer if she didn't fine a home for him, she was taking him to Bide-A-Wee or some shelter!

She said that her kids were away and wanted to get rid of him before they got home!! He's very sweet she said. He's up to date on all of his shots, but he needs to be neutered. I don't know how long he'll be available, but please PM me if you're interested.

How upsetting! I can't believe this woman!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Susan, you should have that person call HRI right away. I would think it important for HRI to check the pup out, medical and behavior. They will then be sure that the pup goes to a good, and the right home!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh goodness, what a shocking thing for this woman to do. Her poor children. I agree about calling HRI, just remember than many people are traveling today to the Nationals so the reply time might be delayed.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

How horrendous. If I was on the island, I'd come pick him up right now and bring him home.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, I spoke to the groomer again, and she assured me she won't let him go to a shelter. I did mention HRI if she needed it--hopefully she won't. I WISH I could take him!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

The only good thing about this is the fact that woman won't have him anymore.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

you are so right Sally!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope HRI is where he goes----he really should have a good evaluation and check over before just giving him to someone. Rescue can do that and screen his new home. This is why we did the quilt guys.:hug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Susan,

You can't tell me things like this. Yikes! Tell me about him.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I'd also suggest to check for a microchip....who knows if that lady is telling the actual story...there are so many weirdos out there..... it could be someone elses's dog altogther....


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Alexa said:


> I'd also suggest to check for a microchip....who knows if that lady is telling the actual story...there are so many weirdos out there..... it could be someone elses's dog altogther....


Now that's a scary thought.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Ugh...sigh...who let's people like that have dogs in the first place?! There should be better screening before people go home with puppies!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

How sad, It shocks me how more and more Havs are being given away. HRI would be a great place for this guy where he can be checked and evaluated so he could end up in a loving home.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

oh how awful! I hope this little fellow goes to a wonderful home where he can get the love and care he deserves! I wish I were close enough to help out. I hope you find good interim care.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

I think she's legit b/c she's brought him to this groomer before for a haircut. She had mentioned that she might want to get rid of him that time, but her kids were begging her not to!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

We don't really know her situation....maybe she just can't afford the dog anymore..there could be some legitimate reason for her decision. That being said, I don't think the way she is doing it is good...how horrible for the kids! I'm assuming that she thinks the groomer will find a good home for her dog. If she was a totally awful person, she could have just dumped the dog somewhere. I'm just saying.....


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

You're right too, Judy! I know sometimes we forget that in the heat of the moment. I just feel so terrible for those poor kids (of course I totally took advantage of the situation to remind my kids what a nice mommy *I *am! :biggrin1 I can't imagine coming home from vacation all excited to see your puppy, and he's gone!! I think they're both under 10 yrs old.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

That is so sad. I hope the little guy finds a nice loving home. I dont know that woman's situation but its really sad and unfortunate. Hope HRI can help.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, this just reminded me. When I was a child my father would always bring dogs home (often saying they followed him home) only to have me fall in love with them and my mother, who was overwhelmed with three children and working with my father, getting rid of them while I was at school. I'd come home to a devastatingly empty home. That's probably why I'm such a dog nut today.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Wow, this just reminded me. When I was a child my father would always bring dogs home (often saying they followed him home) only to have me fall in love with them and my mother, who was overwhelmed with three children and working with my father, getting rid of them while I was at school. I'd come home to a devastatingly empty home. That's probably why I'm such a dog nut today.


I was wondering if that's what happened. Maybe the mom wasn't "on board" with the whole lets get a dog thing? In most families I know of, "the mama" had better be the most interested in getting a pet, because "the mama" is the one who'll have to shoulder the lion's share of the responsibility!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Wow, this just reminded me. When I was a child my father would always bring dogs home (often saying they followed him home) only to have me fall in love with them and my mother, who was overwhelmed with three children and working with my father, getting rid of them while I was at school. I'd come home to a devastatingly empty home. That's probably why I'm such a dog nut today.


I had that happen to me too on several occasions. My Mom was always one who seemed to get rid of "bad dogs". Now I know that they were just a victim of my Mom not training them properly in the first place.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> I had that happen to me too on several occasions. My Mom was always one who seemed to get rid of "bad dogs". Now I know that they were just a victim of my Mom not training them properly in the first place.


My heart cried out for all the lost dogs of my youth. It left an empty space that had to be filled and when I was newly married we got our first of many, many dogs.


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

Can you pass along the info? I might be interested in another Hav


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh wow, I'm just seeing this. Please give us an update!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Check out this thread. It looks like he found a home.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5700


----------

